# ISO -10º em Portugal ?



## Iceberg (2 Jan 2007 às 22:39)

Caros amigos, agradecia que me esclarecessem a seguinte dúvida:

Qual a ISO mais baixa alguma vez atingida em Portugal?

A ISO zero de vez em quando cá aparece, embora cada vez com menor frequência ...  

A ISO -5º, recordo-me dela naquele célebre 14 Jan 1987, quando nevou no Porto ... nesse dia a ISO -10º chegou ao norte da Galiza ...

Mas, e em Portugal, alguma vez a ISO -10º entrou no nosso território ...   

Já não falo na ISO -15º, claro ...  

Vamos lá fazer trabalho de investigação, e tentarmos responder a esta questão, Ok?


----------



## Fernando_ (2 Jan 2007 às 22:55)

En 1956, entrou a -10º, e casi a -15º  







En 2005, 1 de marzo, entrou a -5º, e casi a -10º


----------



## LUPER (2 Jan 2007 às 23:12)

Dez-04	8
Dez-03	6
Dez-02	5
Dez-01	5
Dez-83	4
Dez-56	4
Dez-77	2

Dias com a Iso 0 no nosso território. Ainda em Dezembro passado tivemos a -5 em cima de nós, analisem e verifiquem aquilo que se tem vindo a passar em Portugal e Espanha. Cada vez mais a iso 0 é uma presença


----------



## Fil (3 Jan 2007 às 00:00)

Outro dia com ISO -10ºC foi em 2 de Fevereiro de 1954, nesse dia nevou em Lisboa:






Por muitas mais vezes só atingiu a Espanha, mas bastante perto de nós.

A ISO -5ºC apareceu inúmeras vezes e é completamente normal que nos atinja. Em anos anteriores aos que aparecem no arquivo do wetterzentrale, também de certeza fomos atingidos por ISOs menores a -10ºC, especialmente no inicio do século. Janeiro de 1945 também é um forte candidato a ISOs baixas.


----------



## Seringador (3 Jan 2007 às 13:49)

Boas,

Bem a de Janeiro de 1987 foi excelente 
Fora os dia já mencionados houve outros, raros mas de salientar 

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1987/Rrea00119870114.gif
Em 16 Feb. de 1979 a iso 10 atingiu O Norte de Espanha
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1979/Rrea00119790215.gif



´
Esta também é potentíssima em 1956, foi um Fevereiro de sonho...


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Jan 2007 às 16:34)

Para além do dia que o Fil já postou aqui lhes deixo mais um dia fresquinho, com a ISO -10 a entrar no nosso território nacional.


----------



## dj_alex (3 Jan 2007 às 17:18)

este tópcio está transformado "em busca da ISO perdida"


----------



## Seringador (3 Jan 2007 às 18:35)

Melhor a isso dos 50 Anos.........


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Jan 2007 às 19:24)

dj_alex disse:


> este tópcio está transformado "em busca da ISO perdida"





Seringador disse:


> Melhor a isso dos 50 Anos.........



    

Eu até sería mais arrojado, não haverá uma entrada da ISO -15?? Olhem que não sei, entre todos havemos de a encontrar!


----------



## Minho (3 Jan 2007 às 21:57)

No meio disto tudo sinto um grande alívio ver que esses monstros de frio entraram sempre em Fevereiro


----------



## Tiagofsky (3 Jan 2007 às 22:53)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu até sería mais arrojado, não haverá uma entrada da ISO -15?? Olhem que não sei, entre todos havemos de a encontrar!



É este ano que entra!!


----------



## mocha (4 Jan 2007 às 09:30)

era bom, era


----------



## Iceberg (4 Jan 2007 às 21:54)

Que gozo dá ver estes mapas tão lindos com essas ISO's negativas a entrarem no nosso país ... e é como diz o Minho, o mês de Fevereiro predomina ... será que este ano ainda vamos todos tremer de emoção e  ... aguardemos com expectativa!

Já agora, aproveito e reformulo este tópico para:

*EM BUSCA DA ISO -15º EM PORTUGAL: Ficção ou Realidade ?*

Vamos lá ver quem é o primeiro membro a apresentar aqui uma prova testemunhal dessa entrada quase imaginária ...


----------



## Fil (5 Jan 2007 às 00:25)

iceberg disse:


> Já agora, aproveito e reformulo este tópico para:
> 
> *EM BUSCA DA ISO -15º EM PORTUGAL: Ficção ou Realidade ?*
> 
> Vamos lá ver quem é o primeiro membro a apresentar aqui uma prova testemunhal dessa entrada quase imaginária ...



O wetterzentrale só tem mapas desde 1948, por isso não temos nada que testemunhe uma -15 a entrar no nosso país. O mais perto foi mesmo a de 11 de Fevereiro de 1956.


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Jan 2007 às 11:59)

Fil disse:


> O wetterzentrale só tem mapas desde 1948, por isso não temos nada que testemunhe uma -15 a entrar no nosso país. O mais perto foi mesmo a de 11 de Fevereiro de 1956.



E eu acredito que ela tenha entrado! o mapa é referente às 00h, mas ou talvez antes ou depois, da referida hora, ela poderá ter entrado .


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jan 2011 às 20:17)

Ressuscitar este tópico para mostrar com maior detalhe a iso -15ºC mais perto de Portugal.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2011 às 22:05)

É raro a ISO menos -15º aproximar-se de Portugal

Quais foram as temperaturas em Portugal nesse 11 de Fevereiro 1956? Alguém sabe?


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2011 às 10:12)

MSantos disse:


> É raro a ISO menos -15º aproximar-se de Portugal
> 
> Quais foram as temperaturas em Portugal nesse 11 de Fevereiro 1956? Alguém sabe?



4 de Fevereiro de 1954, foi registada a temperatura mínima record no continente. -16,0ºC nas Penhas Douradas. O cenário era o seguinte:






Brutal os -30ºC a chegarem à Madeira. Era bom que existisse todos os anos um evento parecido...






O resultado desta entrada de frio está aqui muito bem documentada (Algarve):

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-no-algarve-1167-2.html#post46331


----------



## rozzo (12 Jan 2011 às 16:36)

Fiz umas contas com uns dados de reanálise, e nesse mês de Fev.1956, a temperatura média foi cerca de 4º abaixo da média (considerando uma média do século XX todo). Um valor brutal para um mês, portanto mostra bem a violência dos períodos mais frios desse mesmo mês!

Curiosamente, Janeiro tinha tido uma anomalia positiva, não muito elevada. (Isto só para não nos deprimirmos tanto com este mês quente de Janeiro actual.)


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2011 às 17:32)

rozzo disse:


> Fiz umas contas com uns dados de reanálise, e nesse mês de Fev.1956, a temperatura média foi cerca de 4º abaixo da média (considerando uma média do século XX todo). Um valor brutal para um mês, portanto mostra bem a violência dos períodos mais frios desse mesmo mês!



Foi o mês de Fevereiro mais frio para quase todas as estações que estavam em funcionamento na altura.

Alguns dados:

*Média das mínimas:*
Bragança: -3,7ºC
Porto (S.Pilar): 0,8ºC
Penhas Douradas: -6,0ºC
Castelo Branco: 0,9ºC
Portalegre: 0,7ºC
Lisboa (Geofísico): 3,8ºC
Évora: 1,1ºC
Beja: 1,4ºC

*Temperatura média do ar:*
Bragança: 0,8ºC
Vila Real: 3,1ºC
Porto (S.Pilar): 6,1ºC
Penhas Douradas: -2,2ºC
Castelo Branco: 5,2ºC
Portalegre: 5,1ºC
Lisboa (Geofísico): 7,8ºC
Évora: 5,1ºC
Beja: 6,0ºC


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2011 às 17:40)

AnDré disse:


> Foi o mês de Fevereiro mais frio para quase todas as estações que estavam em funcionamento na altura.
> 
> Alguns dados:
> 
> ...



A média da mínima para o Geofisico é de *9,2ºC*, ou seja, a temperatura média foi *1,4ºC* inferior à média da mínima. Impressionante 

Em comparação directa, a mínima ficou *5,4ºC* abaixo da média.


----------



## actioman (12 Jan 2011 às 18:55)

Infelizmente aqui de Elvas não tenho dados, mas com a recente "soltura" dos dados da AEMET, ficam aqui os registos desse fantástico 11FEV1956:

EMA Badajoz:

Temp. Máxima: 4,5ºC
Temp. Mínima: -5,8ºC
Temp. Média: -0,6ºC

Média desse Fevereiro: 5,5ºC
Média da Normal 1971-2000: 10.3ºC


Gráfico elaborado com base nos dados da estação:






O que me parece é que não terá havido precipitação, alguém sabe algo dos dados da precipitação? No Algarve pelos registos houve concerteza, mas terá chegado a todo lado?


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2011 às 19:50)

actioman disse:


> O que me parece é que não terá havido precipitação,alguém sabe algo dos dados da precipitação? No Algarve pelos registos houve concerteza,mas terá chegado a todo lado?



Em Fevereiro de 1956 ocorreram nevões "brutais", em algumas regiões do país, como revela este comentário do Professor Dionísio Gonçalves num texto da Agência Lusa a propósito dos baixos valores de temperatura em Janeiro de 2005.



> Situações excepcionais para os transmontanos são casos como o nevão histórico de 1956, que "soterrou" aldeias e o comboio que na altura ainda circulava na região.



Agência LUSA 2005-01-24


----------

